# I heard the French WUSV IPO team was disqaulified for e-collar use ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

At the current 2015 WUSV in Finland. Anybody know the details and reasoning behind the FCI's actions?


----------



## Charles Snyder (Feb 12, 2011)

They were booted from the recent FCI Championships in Switzerland a few weeks ago.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

www.facebook.com/michael.p.bellon

GG


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Charles Snyder said:


> They were booted from the recent FCI Championships in Switzerland a few weeks ago.


Gotcya thanks for the clarification couldn't find any info on it. Sorry for the misinformation on my part. Was it e-collars or Prong collar use?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was at the World WUSV when it was here in the States in 07 or 08 I believe. 

Having visited a couple of local clubs in the area where a number of contestants were training I can tell you e-collar work is still common when no one "important" is around.

The representative team from country in particular that I won't mention seem not to have a clue what they were doing either. The dog was completely confused and showed it on the trial field.


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

Can anyone point to an FCI by-law, rule book, etc. that specifically outlaws e-collars, prong collars, etc.?


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

I think the problem is that they broke Swiss civil law. I am told that ecollars are banned in the host country.


----------

